# What is your favorite sport?



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I voted racket sports to play, but hockey is a close second...to play. First to watch. It's the only spectator sport I can _really_ get excited about, though I don't get that excited about sports much in general. Oh, and lacrosse. I like watching that one too (too much of a wimp to play it).

Heh, I'm being such a stereotypical Canadian...


----------



## Luka (Aug 1, 2010)

HORSE RIDING!  best sport to play.. if it counts as a sport, of course  Girly girly^^

I enjoy riding my bike, too! 

In TV i like almost every sport! I get excited seeing people being really passionate about something!
Grew up with a dad who watched Tour De France every year, and I still watch it! I also enjoy Hockey and soccer, am. football and baseball in TV. 
I like to watch horse sports, but I'm pretty sure it's only fun if you know anything about horses, and ride yourself :crazy:
X-sports are all enjoyable too!


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

"In general, martial arts."


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Killin'...


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

Motorsports, not in the list.


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

I like sports that involve other people so: Rounders, Netball, Basketball, Tennis, football

I'm not as much of a fan of athletics because a lot of them require you to work on your own and that gets boring. I like it if sports can be a game as well. 

I don't watch sport of TV, find it a bit boring. I might watch the odd football match if it's on or a bit of Wimbledon.


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

elementary school relay races

....mainly the ones that included and eraser and running across a gym floor.


----------



## reyesaaronringo (Dec 27, 2009)

i like basketball MMA and football.


----------



## djf863000 (Nov 7, 2009)

Canadian Football


----------



## Sage (Sep 19, 2010)

COLLEGE football. Pro is boring and every play is a big play. I prefer the unpredictability of amateurs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SonS (Oct 15, 2010)

Soccer both to watch and play


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Watch: Other-pro-wrestling, plus hockey although they both make me wish I could do either one and depressing knowing I can't :sad:


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

[x] Martial arts (namely, Ninjutsu).


----------



## fievre (Mar 10, 2010)

I do love a good football game, but fencing has my heart. It's a beautiful, thrilling sport.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*boxing!*....


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Is sex a sport?:tongue:


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Basketball.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

The only team sport I don't get bored playing is bowling.

I prefer solitary activities.


My favorite sport to watch is lightweight high school boys' wrestling, but gymnastics can be entertaining too.

I think if they had allowed girls to participate in wrestling when I was younger, I would have enjoyed it a lot. I am naturally good at play wrestling with my friends, when I have friends, and I always find it exciting.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Bowling....


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

chess boxing.. it's an actual sport. lol


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

American football, but speed skating is a close second.


----------



## vellocent (Dec 18, 2010)

I love tae kwon do, because there is a sense of community. There is both a small group of people I can identify with and a large group of people to help. The focus is on individual achievement and the interaction doesn't feel forced.


----------



## Talio (Nov 18, 2010)

Hockey to play and Rugby to watch.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Watching TV


----------



## Soupwizard (Mar 9, 2011)

Quidditch, definitely quidditch.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Karate isn't up there.


----------



## chasingstarlight (Mar 25, 2011)

I looove to run.


----------



## JoetheDreamer (Apr 1, 2011)

Definitely Golf! I like tennis too but not nearly as much as Golf.


----------



## Luciano (Dec 30, 2010)

MIXED MARTIAL ARTS Of course!! best sport in the world


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

watch tennis, play basketball.


----------



## PAdude (Mar 18, 2011)

I meant to vote American Football but accidentally clicked soccer, lol.


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

Ultimate frisbee!!


----------



## peacemelody (Apr 4, 2011)

playing sports...hmm badminton? lol not much of a sports person. like to watch the x games tho, pretty fun


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

You forgot Cricket :dry:


----------



## Weirdo (Apr 7, 2011)

My favorite to watch is men's figure skating. Doesn't take rocket science to guess why. Or maybe it doooooessssssssss?


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

Quidditch. I like Hufflepuff in the Hogwarts school games and the Holyhead Harpies internationally.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Australian Rules football, with cricket a close second.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Writing


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

FOOTBALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL (soccer)


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

Basketball... Go HEAT!!


----------



## SlightlyEccentric (Feb 13, 2014)

My favorite sport to watch is basketball (NBA, go Lakers :laughing or soccer, of the sports I play tennis is my favorite and what I find most enjoyable followed by basketball or cricket.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't like (conventional) sports that much. But if there's a sport I prefer to play then tennis.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

INFP, USA

My favorite sport in which to participate is fencing (epee). I haven't fenced for over 20 years though.

My favorite sport to watch and that which I do currently play is hockey.

I don't watch any other sports unless a part of the Winter or Summer Olympics.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

Favorite to watch: hockey.

Favorite to play: marching band.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I participate in martial arts, shooting sports & a few other long time hobbies.
I recently had the opportunity to watch women's beach volleyball & I'm adding that to my list of favorite spectator sports.


----------



## ayitashia (Nov 16, 2013)

ice skating


----------



## Eating_salad_bones (Aug 21, 2013)

Scat-boarding/Recreational GULF/usa-fuutball, SURF-IN and HOCK-EE.


----------



## SouthernSaxon (Feb 21, 2014)

Cricket. Any time of the year.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

(American) Football. NFL-obsessed female and proud of it! 

Favorite sport to play, however, is softball


----------



## .59198 (May 26, 2013)

Basketball. I enjoy playing and watching it. But what I enjoy the most is planning strategies.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

i'm a professional couch potato
it's a very competitive sport
roud:


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

dance!!


----------



## Moonshake (Oct 23, 2013)

I usually don't like sports or moving my body in general, but I can confidently say that I could beat all of your asses at field hockey. Try me.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

My favorite sport is gymnastics, hence the 25 hours a week I put into it. 

I also like watching (and practicing) kick-boxing and archery.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Swimming!


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Golf


----------



## wumbolord (Dec 26, 2013)

I can't choose between the two football ones; I love them both:frustrating:

For me, soccer's more fun to play while football's more fun to watch.


----------



## flyingdaydreamer (Feb 21, 2014)

Surreal Snake said:


> Writing


I was going to write climbing, but if writing counts as a sport (and honestly, why shouldn't it?), I think I'd have to answer writing, even though I love climbing. 



Soupwizard said:


> Quidditch, definitely quidditch.


Thanks for reminding me of this! My favorite sport to watch or read about would be quidditch (more because of loving the books and movies than the actual sport, I guess, though). I wouldn't want to play it, since one ball is enough to disconcert me.


----------



## Mirjam (Feb 23, 2014)

Volleyball or Paintball. I love to think of winning strategies for paintball (I haven't participated in any competitions yet), but I also love to be part of a team and win competitions when playing volleyball.


----------



## Levito (Jan 14, 2014)

MMA and wrestling(not the fake wrestling)


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

Target shooting.


* *


----------



## Praxidike (Aug 6, 2010)

I love sports of all flavours but my absolute favourite is rugby. I enjoy watching rugby more than playing it, principally because it's a full contact, physical sport and I'm tiny. My favourite sport to play is probably tennis, badminton or football (soccer). There are very few sports that I won't watch.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

I'm hoping the hockey option had a silent "ice" before it - hockey on grass has too many strange rules...


----------



## Syncopy (Feb 20, 2014)

Being an Aussie, I love cricket and Australian football


----------



## Yeezus (Feb 22, 2014)

Afl


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Posted before (when this thread was current) but worth updating -
Favourite: Australian rules football
2nd favourite: Hurling
3rd favourite: Cricket


----------



## Ominous Wind (Oct 27, 2013)

other: handball


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Rugby.


----------



## StarlaDear (Aug 31, 2014)

Football (soccer). I'm a lonely soccer fan in a sea of NFL fans


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

My favourite sport to watch is volleyball. 
My favourite sport to play is badminton ... and swimming. I can swim for hours.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Wonszu said:


> My favourite sport to watch is volleyball.
> My favourite sport to play is badminton ... and swimming. I can swim for hours.


I like watching volleyball :|


----------



## SamTheMediocre (Mar 7, 2013)

Golf. I very much like golf.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Swimming


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Track and field. MMA.


----------



## mony (Jun 18, 2014)

I like watching football (soccer). I like playing volleyball.


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

My favorite to play and watch is basketball.

I also enjoy MMA, soccer, and football. 

I didn't vote because basketball is not _other_.


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

ballet/dance
it kind of a sub sport though.. it still requires physical endurance and msucle etc, but its not a win/loose type thing for the most part. its kind of like figuer skating in the sence you work on your skills/different movements and in competitions youre judged on how well you execute those movements
like this kinda


----------



## Rhysespieces (May 2, 2013)

My favorite sport to play is basketball and I also really enjoy watching basketball too! There's just so much action that goes on that I can't help but stay on the edge of my seat.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

nothing formal.. used to skate, bitch. Now I focus on martial arts, climbing, and running; you could say it's a completely informal parkour thing for my personal enjoyment. Other than that, I'm pretty good with foot racing... I don't like team sports, fuck it.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

I use to like playing volleyball. Haven't played in years.
I love watching football and basketball. Lean a little more towards football though.


----------

